# Huawei Ascend Mate now available for Rs. 29k



## quagmire (Jun 11, 2013)

Huawei Ascend Mate on Flipkart

Specs: 

6.1 inches, IPS+ LCD with 720 x 1280 pixels (~241 ppi pixel density)

Huawei K3V2 Quad-core Chipset @ 1.5 GHz  + Intel XMM6260

2 GB RAM

Android OS, v4.1 (Jelly Bean)

Camera: 8 MP

Li-Ion 4050 mAh battery (Non-removable)​
- Source 

Brief benchmark comparison:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10963&d=1370975236


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 12, 2013)

way overpriced. should be somewhere in the 20-22k region.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 19, 2013)

Prices slashed to 25k:  Huawei Ascend Mate


----------



## Empirial (Jun 21, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Prices slashed to 25k:  Huawei Ascend Mate



Much better then Samsung's Galaxy Mega series


----------



## josin (Jun 21, 2013)

@ 25K there is a mighty player called Nexus 4. Huawei should price it @ 20k, then it will be a killer option.


----------



## Empirial (Jun 22, 2013)

josin said:


> @ 25K there is a mighty player called Nexus 4. Huawei should price it @ 20k, then it will be a killer option.



Huawei Ascend Mate is suitable for those who can't afford Sony Xperia Z/ZL or SGN II & doesn't wanna compromise on Quality. Remember, Nexus 4 & Sony Xperia SP are Smartphones not Phablet. Also, HAM has 3 advantages over N4 & SXSP i.e. Micro SD Slot (N4 has only 16GB storage), Ability to move Apps to SD (not possible in SXSP) & massive Battery life.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 22, 2013)

No one talks about camera here, how is camera of this phone or it is of like of MMX and Lava where you have 12MP camera giving 2 MP quality ?


----------



## quagmire (Jun 22, 2013)

^Huawei Ascend Mate review: Gentle giant - GSMArena.com

I agree with sam and josin, price should have been around 22k to grab attention..


----------



## josin (Jun 22, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Huawei Ascend Mate is suitable for those who can't afford Sony Xperia Z/ZL or SGN II & doesn't wanna compromise on Quality. Remember, Nexus 4 & Sony Xperia SP are Smartphones not Phablet. Also, HAM has 3 advantages over N4 & SXSP i.e. Micro SD Slot (N4 has only 16GB storage), Ability to move Apps to SD (not possible in SXSP) & massive Battery life.



you got only 3 advantages for it, too bad i can tell you more than 3 advantages in favor of Nexus 4
1. Superior Processor (Qualcomm APQ8064 Snapdragon v/s Huawei K3V2 Quad-core Chipset @ 1.5 GHz.. absolutely no contest here Nexus wins)
2. Better Display quality (~318 ppi pixel density)

3. Better GPU ( Adreno 320 is better than Intel XMM6260)

4. Better brand value ( who want to shell out 25K on a Chinese handset.... certainly i will not)

5. Better Os (updates directly from Google)

6. Custom Rom and modes...make your device feels new every day (talk to me how may are available for Ascend Mate? )

7. Future proof network capability (DC-HSDPA, 42 Mbps; HSDPA, 21 Mbps; HSUPA, 5.76 Mbps)

8. better scratch proof capability with Corning Gorilla Glass 2.

Well Ascend Mate is a great phone and it just smokes Samsung Grand and like iterations from sammy on every aspect, But pricing is the only aspect going against it....Dear  Huawei don't try to become HTC, be more sensible in pricing and you can be a good player in India.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2013)

> who want to shell out 25K on a Chinese handset.... certainly i will not


This i disagree.. highly


----------



## Empirial (Jun 22, 2013)

josin said:


> you got only 3 advantages for it, too bad i can tell you more than 3 advantages in favor of Nexus 4
> 1. Superior Processor (Qualcomm APQ8064 Snapdragon v/s Huawei K3V2 Quad-core Chipset @ 1.5 GHz.. absolutely no contest here Nexus wins)
> 2. Better Display quality (~318 ppi pixel density)
> 
> ...



Buddy I never said that it is faster or better then N4 or SXSP. This is a Phablet, true competitor of Samsung Mega series & this is much better then SGM 5.8/6.3. And Huawei is not a low grade chinese brand, it is as good as Samsung, Lg etc


----------

